# stent placement via ileal conduit



## Rita Bartholomew (Mar 13, 2012)

Any info on how to code stent placement via ileal conduit?  The only codes I can find that are even close are 50393 (stent placed thru renal pelvis) and 50688 (stent changed via the conduit). The problem with either of those codes is the stent wasn't placed thru the renal pelvis nor was it a “change” via the ileal conduit.


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 13, 2012)

Rita Bartholomew said:


> Any info on how to code stent placement via ileal conduit?  The only codes I can find that are even close are 50393 (stent placed thru renal pelvis) and 50688 (stent changed via the conduit). The problem with either of those codes is the stent wasn't placed thru the renal pelvis nor was it a “change” via the ileal conduit.




Good question. Can you provide a report?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

Rita Bartholomew said:


> Any info on how to code stent placement via ileal conduit?  The only codes I can find that are even close are 50393 (stent placed thru renal pelvis) and 50688 (stent changed via the conduit). The problem with either of those codes is the stent wasn't placed thru the renal pelvis nor was it a “change” via the ileal conduit.



Code unlisted -53899 (or whstever the unlisted for that area is - I don't have my CPT book with me.


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't have a report to post.  This was a question put to me by another coder at another facility.


----------

